# spinning reel???



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

im looking to buy a spinning reel that is good enough for salmon but mostly used for bass.any help?


----------



## MasterAngler (Jul 23, 2011)

team diawa SS tourney reel, its cheap and the drag is awesome, only draw back no anti rev. hope this helps


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

the trusty (and inexpensive) Mitchell 300 has been a staple item of mine for 30+ years.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

I've used Shimanos forever. They have a good reel for every budget and their customer service department is first rate. I'm hard on equipment (hoe) and over the years I've sent several in for repair or service, I have never been charged for anything. Most recently I sent back an ancient Stradic which was too old for parts and they offered me a the latest model for little over $100, theyre $200 from Cabela's with shipping.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

i used to be a diehard shimano fan but after having the last 2 stradics i bought go bad in under a year and a half i have switched companies. i had a horrible experiance with shimano's customer service the last time and personally for me will never buy one again. and i own 8 stradics!!! very disipointed with the quality of these reels anymore.

i have since switched to the pluger president xt and the supremes. so far i love these reels. i have 2 president xt going on 1 year old and a supreme that i have had about 6 months. i must admit i am rough on my gear and use the crap out of it. i am usually on the water 3 to 4 days a week fishing mostly walleye. but my bigger president xt handled salmon this year amazingly! very smooth drag! and at half the price of a shimano stradic i am sold. 

i have also had pretty good luck with quantum pt energys but again you are paying a pretty decent amount and for the money the pluger president xt is very hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## NoFish (Dec 30, 2010)

Pflueger President 6740
This reel has performed great this year. Great drag. No complaints for the price. The Salmon got smoked the Carp got released.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

NoFish said:


> Pflueger President 6740
> This reel has performed great this year. Great drag. No complaints for the price. The Salmon got smoked the Carp got released.


 
i used the pfluegar 6735 and 40 in alaska and they worked great on all 5 salmon species..also switched to the pfluegar president xt 6020 for ice fishing and pfluegar president xt 6725 for bass,walleye,and trout. best reels out there for the money with great drag system


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for the replys.i ended up getting a shimano symetre 3000fj.i know it alittle small for salmon but it turned out to be a great reel.only lost one because of not haveing enough line.if you caught every fish it wouldnt feel like salmon fishing to me.lol


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Burksee said:


> the trusty (and inexpensive) Mitchell 300 has been a staple item of mine for 30+ years.


Also look at some of the Abu/Zebco Cardinal series reels from the 70's. Built like tanks with great drags.

Aslongasitpullsback from this site sells some of these babies.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Here's a great reel for the price, with a drag as smooth as the high end ones. I've been using one for walleye mainly, and just got my first salmon off Ludville pier a few weeks back. Drag was great, no jerking of rod, just nice smooth pulls on the runs the 17lb. king made. You can get a 300 yrd. spool of 14lb. fireline on reel also.

http://www.overstockbait.com/Abu_Garcia_Cardinal_p/c106-c.htm


----------



## vaso (Dec 11, 2008)

I have shimano Stella fa fb and fd I love them they r pricey.. Why not have the best for a sport u love ...... And got the fe on Order 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

